# Rig trip



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Leaving Friday am. Back sat pm or Sunday am. Looking for an experienced bluewater angler to add to the crew. Pm me if interested.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish....  The weather looks fantastic finally!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Don't need a rig hook do ya . Would trade for some tuna. Custom made. 30 ft rope with shock cord. Just askin.Good luck


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm leaving tomorrow round noonish.

Good luck.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I am going in the morning. See ya out there.


----------



## Deedubbya (Jan 29, 2013)

What's your destination? I'm headed out of OB about 3:00 pm for Deepwater Proteus tuna trip. Will you be in that area?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

We are back tried Proteous. No luck. Water was nice there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

From the sound of all the radio chatter, sounded like everyone was struggling to find fish. We only put one in the boat. 50lbs or so. Nothing big. Maybe next time. Still great to be out though.


----------

